# OBX Headers and Tsudo DP & Exhaust



## rabbitlvr (Oct 8, 2011)

So tomorrow I will have a car with a complete exhaust system worth less then $1k and am anxious to see how it sounds. I will post a video for sure once it is ready. I have had the Tsudo downpipe and cat-back for some time now and am having a shop work over the OBX headers tomorrow (cutting them to match up to the tsudo downpipe)

yes yes this is cheap and such but so far it sounds and looks very good. 

I'm looking forward to updating and hopefully saving a few people some time and money. Pics and Vids to come tomorrow!


----------



## rabbit 62052 (Nov 14, 2011)

Can't wait to hear how it turns out. :thumbup:


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

should be interesting


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

Curious to see how this sounds. I have a similar setup with this downpipe.


----------



## MasterJetti08 (Mar 1, 2012)

I have the OBX headers with an OBX test pipe and awe tuning catback and it sounds great.


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have the OBX headers with a custom down pipe that I got from someone on here. I currently have it hooked up to the stock exhaust. Sound a bit more aggressive, but I am looking for a oem gti exhaust to put on.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

What I didn't like about the rear half of the GTI exhaust was that the exhaust tips stick out kind of far...

I removed the suitcase muffler at that point and added a big ass 6" round muffler in the exhaust channel and its still a bit too noisy at WOT.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Curious how the Tsudo down pipe is. Quality wise, if it makes your car smell too much from the outside etc. cause if its good quality and not that bad I'd rather just get it over USP's to save money to get the C2ner to tune my car quicker.


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

MasterJetti08 said:


> I have the OBX headers with an OBX test pipe and awe tuning catback and it sounds great.


Got any sound clips? I have the awe catback with a resonator delete without the headers, but im looking to get them.


----------



## MasterJetti08 (Mar 1, 2012)

Ill see if I can make one today.


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

MasterJetti08 said:


> Ill see if I can make one today.


 :thumbup:


----------



## rabbitlvr (Oct 8, 2011)

Sure did take the shop a while to get it all together but it's done! The sound is different from just the Tsudo exhaust. It's not as loud but it sure does sound amazing. It's a strange cross between a motorcycle and rally car. Hard to explain but damn for the money its done wonders. The power difference is there but small if anything. Friday I will post a video since I work till dark tomorrow. I will only hope the video does it justice. The studs had to be replaced, the down-pipe custome cut and welded.


----------



## rabbitlvr (Oct 8, 2011)

Nick_V08 said:


> Curious how the Tsudo down pipe is. Quality wise, if it makes your car smell too much from the outside etc. cause if its good quality and not that bad I'd rather just get it over USP's to save money to get the C2ner to tune my car quicker.


It isn't bad at all. good quality I would say and not bad of smell with the high flow cat


----------



## MasterJetti08 (Mar 1, 2012)

rabbitlvr said:


> Sure did take the shop a while to get it all together but it's done! The sound is different from just the Tsudo exhaust. It's not as loud but it sure does sound amazing. It's a strange cross between a motorcycle and rally car. Hard to explain but damn for the money its done wonders. The power difference is there but small if anything. Friday I will post a video since I work till dark tomorrow. I will only hope the video does it justice. The studs had to be replaced, the down-pipe custome cut and welded.


I had some of the same issues. I have OBX test pipe though, not tsudo. I had to cut the hanger off my test pipe and re-weld it in the right place, then I had to cut out the flex pipe because it was causing a horrible sound, so I replaced the flex pipe with the one from the stock exhaust, then had to cut and reweld the flange on the end of the flex pipe. Ridiculousness. Lol. But now that its done it was well worth it.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Hey, if you're gonna go cheap, might as well go full cheap.


----------



## MasterJetti08 (Mar 1, 2012)

cbs_24 said:


> Hey, if you're gonna go cheap, might as well go full cheap.


Well it's either cheap or extremely expensive. Not like there's any middle options for us.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

MasterJetti08 said:


> Well it's either cheap or extremely expensive. Not like there's any middle options for us.



True.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ordered my Tsudo test pipe last night, very anxious to get it now! And I was told face the o2 spacers towards engine. Is that correct?


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

any updates? to rabbitlvr did you ever get some recordings of the sound, pics? what header did you order from obx, the original (which looks like a four cylinder with an extra tube welded on) or the eurojet copy? any other info on how you made everything fit?


----------



## rabbitlvr (Oct 8, 2011)

Blitzkrieg'nBunny said:


> any updates? to rabbitlvr did you ever get some recordings of the sound, pics? what header did you order from obx, the original (which looks like a four cylinder with an extra tube welded on) or the eurojet copy? any other info on how you made everything fit?


I got a go pro for christmas so ill be posting up a video soon. and the eurojet copy. the downpipe needed to be cut and welded and a bung added on for O2 censor. i have a small exhaust leak from the flange i need to fix. any advice? cheap and easy without welding.


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

thanks bro, guess ill squeeze the trigger, get my bro to weld it for a case of beer:beer: get that vid up asap!!!


----------

